# [Lesertest] Cougar 400W von Stefan Payne



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

*Einleitung*

Heroichi Electronics stellt schon seit einiger Zeit Netzteile her, dennoch dürfte dieser Hersteller, der besser als HEC bekannt ist, relativ unbekannt sein, da dieser Hersteller sich bisher mehr auf 'graue Schachteln' konzentrierte und auch eher konservativ eingestellt war, was das Design des Netzteiles betrifft, insbesondere beim aktiven PFC tat man sich schwer und stellte relativ spät erst Geräte damit vor.
Das soll sich nun, mit dem neuen Cougar Label, ändern und versucht mit einiger Anstrengung, sich einen Namen in der Gemeinde zu machen.

Das HEC-400TE, das ich hier vorstellen und auch 'auseinandernehmen' werde, ist nicht das erste Gerät das ich von HEC/Compucase besitze.
Nach mehreren HEC-300GR und einem 300LR-PT ist es mittlererweile das vierte Gerät, das ich von diesem Hersteller besitze, daher waren meine Erwartungen an das Gerät nicht gerade gering.

Nach dem HEC Powermaster PM-480PB, das eine sehr gute, auch lastabhängige Lüftersteuerung besitzt und meinen Erfahrungen mit den anderen Heroichi Netzteilen waren meine Erwartungen an das neue Cougar nicht gerade gering.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

*Schachtel und Inhalt*

*Schachtel und Lieferumfang*

Das Cougar Power 400 Wird in einem scharzen Karton, dessen Ausstellungsseite eher schlicht gehalten wurde, nur das Hersteller Logo ziert die Front, am Rande sind noch ein ATi Crossfire X und nVidia SLI Logo zu erkennen, die ich bei diesem Produkt nicht nachvollziehen kann, dazu später mehr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Unterseite finden sich einige Marketinglogos, auf der rechten Seite sind die Steckverbindungen abgebildet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der linken Seite findet sich eine Tabelle mit Angaben über alle Cougars ohne Kabelmanagment, eine Schachtel für alle?? Nungut...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf der Rückseite finden sich einige allgemeine Informationen zum Produkt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider hat man drauf verzichtet spezifische Angaben zu den Merkmalen des eigentlichen Inhaltes zu machen, wie zum Beispiel Anzahl und Art der Anschlüsse sowie der Kabellänge, hier sollte Nachgebessert werden, zum Beispiel mit einem Aufkleber auf der Front, der über die Anzahl und Art der Anschlüsse informiert.

Der Schleier lüftet sich 
Ein Karton im Karton, zu sehen ist die Gebrauchsanweisung sowie die Tasche, in der sich das Netzteil befindet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anleitung liegt in 2 Sprachen vor, Deutsch (rückseite) und Englisch, der Umfang ist durchaus ausreichend, die Installationsanleitung hätte etwas ausführlicher sein können bzw seperat in Form einer bebilterten Anleitung.
Auch die Tabelle, in der die einzelnen Modelle dieser Serie aufgeführt wurden fehlt nicht, darüber hinaus findet sich auch eine Tabelle über die Anschlüsse, die ich auf dem Karton vermisst habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Netzteil liegt sehr gut verstaut in dem Karton, in der Schutzhülle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Inhalt noch einmal im Detail, die fest installierten Kabel wurden in der Schachtel festgezurrt.
Desweiteren findet sich ein Kaltgerätekabel, 4 Schrauben mit "Zähnen", die Anleitung und mehrere Klettverschluss Kabelbinder. Auch ein Sticker mit dem Cougar Logo darf nicht fehlen.
Nicht schlecht für ein Modell dieses Leistungsbereiches.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (29. Juni 2009)

*Netzteil im Detail*

Das Netzteil von oben und von der Seite, schön zu erkennen das Cougar Logo in der Mitte vom Lüftergrill, auch das eingeprägte Logo der Seite. Schön zu erkennen, das der Metallgeflecht Mantel im inneren des Netzteiles beginnt.
Und noch ein Foto von der anderen Seite, an der das Etikett angebracht wurde.
Die Angaben der Combined Lasten sind durchaus als vorbildlich zu bezeichnen!
Sofort auf den ersten Blick ersichtlich und für jeden verständlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was auch sehr schön zu sehen ist, das oben nur 2 Schrauben geschraubt sind, dazu noch 3 Schrauben seitlich, was durchaus Vorteilhaft für die Stabilität des Netzteiles ist.


Eine (versuchte) Nahaufnahme vom Lack und der Qualität, das lange weiße Etwas, das so ausschaut wie ein Kratzer ist keiner, das dürfte ein Katzenhaar sein, für den Katzenpo möcht ich mich an dieser Stelle auch mal entschuldigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch eine Ansicht von den Kabelsträngen des 400W Cougar Powers, hier offenbart sich auch ein kleines Missgeschick bei der Herstellung: der Kabelbinder um den 6pin PCIe und 20+4pin ATX Anschluss sollte nicht aus dem Netzteil ragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stefan Payne (30. Juni 2009)

*Innereien des 400W Cougars*

Widmen wir uns nun den Innereien des Cougars.

Ein modernes Design, mit 3 Kühlern, wie wir es seit einiger Zeit bei einigen Netzteilen vorfinden-
Mittig der PFC Bereich, unten die Primärseite, rechts Sekundärseite. Schaut recht leicht und luftig aus, oder? 
Auch schön zu erkennen ist der Eingangsfilter, auf der Platine sieht man am rechten unteren Rand die Spulen des eingangsfilters, auch einige Y Kondensatoren.
Links neben der unteren Spule, das Bauteil mit dem Kühlkörper, der Wärmeübergang wird hier durch Wärmeleitpaste gewährleistet, befindet sich der Brückengleichrichter.
Dahinter ist die PFC Spule zu finden und schließlich der Primärkondensator, in meinem Fall wars ein Nippon Chemicon.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch wenn es so ausschaut und man denken würde, das man ein recht leichtes Netzteil in den Händen hält, so ist dem nicht so, es ist sogar erstaunlich schwer, was man anhand der Bilder nicht erwarten würde.

Eine Seitenansicht des geöffneten Netzteiles
Schön zu sehen, das die Kühler doch nicht so mickrig sind, wie die Top Ansicht vermuten lassen würde.
Aber wozu denn die Plastik Folie zwischen dem Kühler und dem Gehäuse? Liegt an dem Kühler etwa Spannung an?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ums kurz zu machen: ja, an dem Kühler liegt eine Wechselspannung an, um genau zu sein 330V, was der gleichgerichteten Wechselspannung entspricht, am mittigen Kühler liegen 240V an.
Nicht schön aber leider nicht unüblich.


Was sehen wir denn hier? Ein 4 Poliger Ausschalter.
Hervorragend, so muss das sein!
Leider sind hier nur allzu oft 2 Polige Ausschalter zu finden, was bei Wechselspannung und den in Deutschland üblichen Steckern nicht optimal ist.
Daneben ist noch ein umwickelter Ferritkern, der in Schrumpfschlauch gemantelt wurde, leider wurde alles verlötet und nichts gesteckt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Nahaufnahme von dem verwendeten Lüfter.
'nur' 0,18A Leistungsaufnahme, oder 2,16W, hier wurde also schon mal ein recht leiser Lüfter verwendet und kein deutlich hörbarer runtergeregelt, für ein Silent Netzteil die richtige Entscheidung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein (paar) Closeups der einzelnen Teile.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Bild der Rückseite der Platine.
Die Lötqualität ist durchaus sehr gut, schön zu erkennen auch die "offene Verzinnung", die der Verstärkung der Leitung dient.
Das ist bei Leiterbahnen, die hohe Stromstärken transportieren müssen, notwendig und auch nicht anders machbar, teilweise ist sogar das verlöten von einzelnen Adern notwendig, aber nicht bei diesem Gerät.
Auch sehr schön zu erkennen ist die Unterteilung in Niederspannungs Bereich und Kleinspannungs Bereich 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein letztes Bild des Innenraumes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Teapo Kondensatoren, die von den einzelnen Leitungen 'umarmt' werden und auch zu sehen ist der Anfang der Sleeves, hier sind die Kabel wirklich sehr stramm verlegt.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. Juli 2009)

*Kleine Netzteil FAQ, bevor es ans Eingemachte geht *

*Was ist ein Netzteil*
Ein Netzteil ist grob gesagt ein Spannungswandler, der eine Eingangsspannung in eine oder mehrere Ausgangsspannungen wandelt.
In diesem Thread geht es jetzt besonders um das Cougar Power mit 400W kombinierter Ausgangsleistung.

*Wie funktioniert so ein PC-Netzteil eigentlich?*
Grob gesagt wird die Spannung erstmal gleichgerichtet, dann steuern die MOSFETs der Primären Seite den Trafo (mit einer deutlich höheren Frequenz, z.B. 33kHz) an.
Die Spannung, die dann aus dem Trafo kommt, wird dann noch mal von Leistungs Dioden gleichgerichtet und schließlich von einigen Bauteilen (einigen Spulen und mehreren Kondensatoren) geglättet.

Der Vorteil dieser Art von Netzteilen ist sie deutlich kleinere und leichter als ein klassisches Netzteil gebaut werden können.

*Wie funktioniert ein klassisches Linearnetzteil?* (ie Steckernetzteil für Mobiles Telefon)
Die Wechselspannung wird erst auf ein niederes Niveau runtergeregelt, dann gleichgerichtet.
Die gleichgerichtete Spannung wird dann von einem Elektrolytkondensator gepuffert und die ev. zu hohe Spannung von einem Linearregler verbraten.
Diese Kategorie ist aber im Consumer Bereich auf dem absteigenden Ast, da nicht nur schwerer sondern (mittlererweile) auch teurer als Schaltnetzteile.

*ist ein Netzteil wichtig?? Kann man da viel falsch machen?*
Aus der Funktionsweise ergibt sich, das man einiges Einsparpotential hat, was der Funktion des Netzteiles auf den ersten Blick nicht schadet, wohl aber die Komponenten und/oder aber die Lebensdauer des Netzteiles und allem was dran hängt.
Man kann z.B. statt eines heute üblichen Brückengleichrichters 4 Dioden nehmen, man kann z.B. den Eingangsfilter weglassen (ist notwendig, da die Spannung im Netz nicht so schön sinusförmig ist, wie sie sein sollte).

So sind z.B. diverse Schutzschaltungen z.B. gegen überhitzen des Netzteiles, Überspannung (Primär wie Sekundär), Überlast nicht unbedingt nötig, die könnte man weg lassen.
Auch erlaubt die ATX Spezifikation eine recht hohe Störspannung bzw Restwelligkeit (Ripple & Noise) von bis zu 120mA, das könnte man auch ausnutzen, entsprechend könnte man die Kondensatoren schwächer auslegen...

Und da alle Komponenten am Netzteil hängen, sollte man hier auch nicht zu sehr sparen, heißt ein gutes Markengerät nehmen.
Viel hilft viel hilft hier nicht viel, denn ein 1kW Netzteil sollte sich nur kaufen, wer das auch wirklich braucht...

*Was ist diese neue DC 2 DC Technologie?*
Simpel gesagt eine Vereinfachung des Netzteildesigns, der Transformator muss nur noch eine Spannung liefern, die +12V Leitung und nicht mehr 3, wie bei konventionellen.
Die +3,3V und +5V Leitungen werden dann aus einer der +12V Leitungen via Voltage Regulator Modules abgeleitet.
Das funktionsprizip ist ähnlich der CPU Regulierung, nur benötigt man hier wesentlich weniger Leistung.
Zum Vergleich: bei der CPU werden etwa 120 Ampere benötigt, bei dem VRM im Netzteil sind es nur etwa 20Ampere.
Momentan erhöht das aber die Kosten.

*Brauch ich das unbedingt, bringt das Vorteile?*
Nicht wirklich.
Der Vorteil beschränkt sich momentan nur darauf, das quasi die gesamte kombinierte Leistung auf dem +12V Teil bereit liegt.
Auf der Nagativseite stehen noch erhöhte Kosten für die Herstellung.
Auch ist es für die Netzteil Hersteller Neuland.

*Was bedeutet die Kombinierte Leistung?*
Die kombinierte Leistung sagt, wie viel Leistung auf den verschiedenen Strängen abgegeben können.
Der Grund dafür ist, das einige Teile des Transformators geteilt werden.
So teilen sich die +3V3 und +5V Leitungen einen Teil des Transformators, bei den +12V Leitungen ist es ähnlich.
Hier kommt eine Spannung aus dem Transformator, die von unterschiedlichen Leistungstransistoren geregelt wird, die Leitungen werden quasi aufgeteilt und auch einzeln abgesichert.
Die Leistungsangabe aller +12V Leitungen zusammen ist in der Regel deutlich höher als die kombinierte Leistung, die das Netzteil maximal abgeben kann.

*Wieviele kombinierte Leistungen gibt es bei einem Netzteil?*
Bei Netzteilen mit mehreren +12V Leitungen sind es 3 kombinierte Leistungen, bei nur einer +12V Leitung sind es zwei.

+12V kombineirt
+3V3 und +5V kombiniert
Gesamt kombiniert
Die -12V und +5V Standby Leitung werden zum Teil auch zu der Gesamtleistung des Netzteiles addiert.

*Was ist besser, eine einzelne +12V Leitung oder mehrere +12V Leitungen?*
Prinzipiell besser wäre eine einzelne +12V Leitung, das hat aber erhebliche Nachteile bei der Sicherheit!
Mehrere +12V Rails haben den Nachteil, das man bei der Lastverteilung aufpassen muss und auch mal schauen muss, was an welcher Leitung hängt und wie es verteilt ist!
Der Vorteil ist aber, das die Gefahr eines Kabelbrandes bei mehreren +12V Leitungen, die nicht allzu stark sind, deutlich geringer ist als bei einer einzelnen.
Die verbauten Leitungen dürften für bis zu 10A (eher 5A) pro Leitung ausgelegt sein und einen Querschnitt von 1mm² besitzen, allerdings sind bei Netzteilen Leiter aus Aluminium üblich.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2009)

*Praxistest I - Einbau und Betrieb in verschiedenen Gehäusen und Bewertungen*

Kommen wir nun zum nächsten Punkt, dem Einbau und Betrieb in den Gehäusen, die ich besitze.

Fangen wir mit dem Aerocool M40 an:
Die Kabel sind gerade ausreichend, man kann das CPU AUX Kabel nicht sehr schön verlegen, ein paar Centimeter mehr wären nicht schlecht gewesen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lackqualität ist sehr gut, der Lack scheint auch dicker zu sein als bei anderen Netzteilen.
Leider hat das den Nachteil, das es der Lack an höher belasteten Stellen (Schraubenlöchern) dazu neigt abzublättern:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der  Einbau in das Chenbro SR-107 gestaltet sich ebenso problemlos, der Abstand der Molex Stecker hätte etwas mehr sein können, so dass ich das CD-ROM und den Hot Swap Rahmen mit einem Kabel betreiben könnte, ebenso ist die Montage aller 8 Pins des EPS12V Steckkers bei dem MSI K9n2 Platinum in dem Gehäuse nicht so einfach, so dass man vor der Wahl steht nur 4 Pins zu verwenden oder den Kühler auszubauen.
Hier wäre ein Stecker wünschenswert, der mechanisch verbunden werden kann und sich dann wie einer verhält, ähnlich wie bei Enermax Libertys.

*Messungen*
Im Praxiseinsatz lagen die Spannungen der +12V2 Leitung zwischen 12.05V unter Last (Lego Star Wars II) und 12.12V im Windows Desktop, die +12V1 Leitung, die exklusiv der CPU zur Verfügung steht, lag sogar noch etwas höher, zwischen 12.1 und 12.13V, die +5V Leitung lag bei etwa 4.96V, Testsystem war mein kleiner Rechner mit Athlon 64, x2/4800+ und der HD4850 auf dem MA78GM-S2H.
Alles sehr gute Werte.
Anmerken möchte ich, das das nur Messungen mit einem Multimeter sind, sofern ich die Möglichkeit habe, werde ich noch Messungen mit einem Oszi nachreichen.
Ansonsten kann ich nur Messungen von soulpain verweisen, der Zugriff auf das notwendige Equipment hat, was ich momentan nicht habe.

*Kabel und Anschlüsse*
Hier offenbaren sich die Schwächen des 400W Cougars.
Als erstes wäre der PCie Stecker anzumerken, von dem nur einen in der 6 Pin Ausführung vorhanden ist.
Bei den 240W der +12V2 Leitung stünde hier eigentlich mehr als genug Leistung für einen 2. Stecker zur Verfügung.
Die Länge der Molex Stränge ist durchaus angenehm, wenn auch die Abstände vom ersten zum 2. Stecker etwas größer sein könnten, S-ATA Stecker sind reichlich vorhanden, einmal 3 mit 3,3V Leitung und einmal einer ohne 3,3V Leitung an einem Molex Strang.
Darüber kann man geteilter Meinung sein, ich find es aber gut,
Und der letzte Kritikpunkt sind die Molex Stecker an sich, die keinerlei "Ausziehhilfen" besitzen, hier wären (fast) durchgängig Anschlüsse mit Laschen wünschenswert, zumal die Stecker auch sehr gut einrasten und daher nicht sehr leicht vom Gerät zu lösen sind.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2009)

*Fazit, Abschließende Worte und Danksagung*

Fazit:
Das Cougar Power kann durch innere Werte überzeugen, man spürt sehr deutlich, das der Hersteller sehr viel Wert auf die verwendete Elektronik und die Verarbeitung gelegt hat und spart hier nicht. Entsprechend hat man ausschließlich Kondensatoren, die bis zu 105°C vertragen können, verbaut.
Leider wurden einige Details übersehen, so sind die ATX, EPS12V (ATX12V) sowie PCie Kabel in der Regel lang genug, aber eben nicht immer, auch das das keine Molex Stecker mit Ausziehilfen verwendet wurden, trübt den sehr guten Gesamteindruck ein wenig.

Abschließend möchte ich mich bei PCGH und HEC/Compucase für das in mich gesteckte Vertrauen, diesen Test durchführen zu können, danken.


Hersteller Link
UVP des Herstellers: 54,90 €uro
Link zum Geizhals

*Allgemeine Informationen*


Spoiler



ATX 12V 2.3 



Stecker|Länge 1. Stecker|Sonstige Stecker
ATX, 20+4 Pin|
450mm​
|
-​
|
4+4pin EPS12V|
450mm​
|
-​
|
6pin PCIe|
450mm​
|
-​
|
3x Molex, 1x Floppy|
450mm​
|150+150+150mm
2x Molex, 1x S-ATA|
450mm​
|150+150mm
3x S-ATA|
450mm​
|150+150mm

Gehäuse Maße (Standard PS/2)


Tiefe|Breite|Höhe
140mm|150mm|86mm
Lastverteilung


Leitung |12V2|12V1
Geräte|CPU Only|MB, GraKa, sonstiges
Stecker|ATX12V/EPS12V|24pin ATX, PCIe, S-ATA und Molex



*Updates*


Spoiler



11.07, 11:11: Tabellen zu Informationen des Netzteiles hinzugefügt


----------



## Klutten (8. Juli 2009)

Tagebuch ist online.


----------



## Compucase (8. Juli 2009)

Hallo Stefan,

sehr schön bisher. Wenn ich unser Netzteil so in Einzelteilen da liegen sehe, hätte ich vielleicht mit meinem Statement über die Garantie warten sollen 

Eine Anmerkung habe ich jedoch - die DC-DC Technologie.
Diese ist definitiv nicht neu für die Hersteller. Die Technologie an sich existiert schon viel länger, vielleicht 7-8 Jahre geschätzt. Nur war diese immer viel zu teuer um sie auch im Retailbereich einzusetzen. Daher kennen die User diese Technologie noch nicht. Aber neu ist die wirklich nicht, das Verfahren und die Technik sind schon lange bekannt.
Aber wer hätte vor 3 Jahren ein 400W Netzteil mit DC-DC für 500 Euro pro Stück gekauft......wohl keiner...


----------



## soulpain (8. Juli 2009)

Das Problem war früher vor allem der Wirkungsgrad, wenn man Spannungen   mit entsprechenden Verlustleistungen runterbricht, ein entsprechendes Controlling mit digitalen IC-Bausteinen macht die Technik heute zu dem was sie ist. Enermax Mitarbeiter haben mir schon geflüstert, dass die Revolution85+ Serie genau wegen dieser Chips ein Niveau von über 90% erreicht und daran weiter optimiert wird. In der Nachrichtentechnik war so ein Wandler trotz Verlusten natürlich weniger dramatisch, aber in der Energietechnik hat man die bekannte Topologie aufgegriffen und auf die neue Umgebung abgestimmt. Und dieses neue Segment mussteanfangs erprobt werden, die Fehleranfälligkeit ist bei (im Bezug auf das Einsatzgebiet) neuen und komplizierten Technologien nämlich sehr hoch.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Juli 2009)

Natürlich ist DC to DC ein alter Hut, wird ja auf PC MoBos schon seit Dekaden eingesetzt (früher Linearregler, aber schon zu Pentium MMX Zeiten hat man Schaltregler genutzt), wenn mans genau nimmt, ist auch ein PC Netzteil nur ein DC-DC Konverter, wenn auch anders aufgebaut 

Das Problem ist aber auch die Auslastung der Schienen gewesen.
Früher wurde allen Voran die +5V Leitung gebraucht, die +12V Leitung waren nicht so wichtig.

Und, wenn ich mir die Reviews von Netzteilen, die die +5V und 3,3V Leitung via VRM aus der +12V Leitung generieren, so anschaue, dann muss ich sagen, das die Effizienz ziemlich miserabel ist, wenn die +5V und +3,3V stark, die +12V Leitung aber so gut wie nicht belastet werden.

Doppelte Wandlung ist halt immer blöd und kostet zwangsläufig Effizienz.
Der Trend geht aber auch mehr in Richtung +12V und weg von den kleineren Schienen, außer Intel, die ja unbedingt wollten, das die NB des Core i7 aus der +3V3 Leitung versorgt wird...


----------



## poiu (8. Juli 2009)

schöner Bericht Stefan

die Erläuterungen sind kurz und bündig.


was mir so auffällt schade das der Schalter auf der Rückseite nur standard ist und nicht der gleiche wie bei CM.

ich finde senn Subjektiv schöner und angenehm!


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

Sehr schöner Test, Stefan. 
Du hättest deinen Bildern aber eine größere Auflösung spendieren sollen. 
800x600 ist nicht mehr wirklich zeitgemäß.


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

schöner bericht steffan 
was ich mich frage warum ist auf den kühlern strom drauf?
bei meinem tagan400-u33 ist das nicht so


----------



## fadade (8. Juli 2009)

THX @ U

Ich denke, das NT findet demnächst im HTPC Platz


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> bei meinem tagan400-u33 ist das nicht so


 
Hast du mal den Zungentest gemacht?


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hast du mal den Zungentest gemacht?


"Ums kurz zu machen: ja, an dem Kühler liegt eine Wechselspannung an, um genau zu sein 330V, was der gleichgerichteten Wechselspannung entspricht, am mittigen Kühler liegen 240V an.
Nicht schön aber leider nicht unüblich."
ich glaube dazu brauch ich keine zunge um das zu merken


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

Dafür reicht auch der Dödel.


----------



## fadade (8. Juli 2009)

@quantenslipstream: 

Mal ne andere Frage gibt es Cougar-NTs eig auch in anderen Farben?
Ansonsten ist dieses hier meine erste Wahl


----------



## Soldat0815 (8. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dafür reicht auch der Dödel.


wenn man auf schmerzen in der region steht sicher

@fadade
nö gibts nur in der farbe


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2009)

fadade schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream:
> 
> Mal ne andere Frage gibt es Cougar-NTs eig auch in anderen Farben?
> Ansonsten ist dieses hier meine erste Wahl


 
Die Frage hatte ich Compucase von Cougar gestellt, vorallem mit dem Hinweis auf Modder, die bestimmt mal ein richtig gutes lackiertes Netzteil haben wollen, so in Perlackeffekt oder sowas.
Er will darüber nachdenken.


----------



## Stefan Payne (9. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> schöner bericht steffan
> was ich mich frage warum ist auf den kühlern strom drauf?
> bei meinem tagan400-u33 ist das nicht so


Hast du das auch mal nachgemessen?
Mit einem Spannungsprüfer, auf AC und auf DC??

Ums kurz zu machen: beim Delta GPS-400AA-101 liegt an einem Kühler eine Spannung an, am Enhance made ST-65ZF liegt ebenso eine Spannung an, wenn auch nur etwa 100V, dafür aber DC.

Warum dem so ist, weiß ich auch nicht so genau, ich vermute, das das mit den verwendeten Bauteilen zusammen hängt, da muss ich mich noch mal mit beschäftigen, warum hier 'Dampf drauf' ist...


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> "Ums kurz zu machen: ja, an dem Kühler liegt eine Wechselspannung an, um genau zu sein 330V, was der gleichgerichteten Wechselspannung entspricht, am mittigen Kühler liegen 240V an.
> Nicht schön aber leider nicht unüblich."
> ich glaube dazu brauch ich keine zunge um das zu merken


Nein, aber du musst das Netzteil aufschrauben und den Spannungsprüfer an eine (unlackierte) Stelle halten.
Lack kann auch eine (elektrisch) isolierende Funktion haben.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

also ich habs mitn spannungmesser gemesen es ist definitive kein strom drauf 

hab die kühler ja auch schonmal wärend dem laufen angefasst um die temps zu checken wie ich den 120mm lüfter montiert hatte 

darum bin ich etwas erschrocken wie ich gehört habe das auf den kühlern strom sein kann  das hätte ich nie gedacht


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> hab die kühler ja auch schonmal wärend dem laufen angefasst um die temps zu checken wie ich den 120mm lüfter montiert hatte


 
Anfassen ist immer die beste Methode etwas herauszufinden. 



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> darum bin ich etwas erschrocken wie ich gehört habe das auf den kühlern strom sein kann  das hätte ich nie gedacht


 
Du hast halt noch nicht genug Netzteile angefasst. 
Also, immer weiter machen, irgendwann erwischst du eins und dann wischt es dir eine.


----------



## Soldat0815 (9. Juli 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Anfassen ist immer die beste Methode etwas herauszufinden.
> 
> Du hast halt noch nicht genug Netzteile angefasst.
> Also, immer weiter machen, irgendwann erwischst du eins und dann wischt es dir eine.


um die temps zu checken ist anfassen die schnellste und einfachste methode, auch wenns dann manchmal kleine blasen gibt aber die gehen ja wieder weg

Weiter machen brauch ich da garnicht hab schonmal eine gewischt bekommen


----------



## poiu (9. Juli 2009)

> um die temps zu checken ist anfassen die schnellste und einfachste methode



eher die schlechteste, der Menchliche körper ist da sehr unzuverlässig man kann sich schon bei 50°C verbrühen. Wichtig ist nicht die Temperatur sondern der wärmeleitwert!
deshalb Wasser & Kupfer nix gut, styropor merkst du nix


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

Hi!

So, dein Fazit ist ja auch online und dein Test somit vollstaendig.
Da kann ich nur das gleiche sagen wie auch schon zuvor. Das COUGAR POWER 400 erhaelt einen zweiten 6pol. PCI-E Stecker, der Floppy-Anschluss verschwindet und dafuer wandert ein MOLEX auf Floppy Adapter in den Karton und Kabelausziehhilfen gibt es grundsaetzlich bei allen COUGAR NETZTEILEN. All dies ist bereits in der aktuellen Produktion beruecksichtigt, sprich spaet. ab Ende August gibt es nur noch die neuen Versionen im Handel - natuerlich ohne Preisaenderungen. Das Thema ist "schon durch". Bei den einzelnen Kabellaengen kann ich noch keine konkrete Aussage treffen, wir sind da immer noch in der Entscheidungsphase. Aber auch da wird irgendwas passieren.

Da ja alle weiteren Punkte, zumal die wichtigen elektronischen Eigenschaften, ueberall ueberzeugen und wir die Verbesserungen bereits durchfuehren, sind wir froh ein sehr gutes Produkt abgeliefert zu haben.
Zwar nicht unser erstes Netzteil (ganz sicher nicht....) aber unsere erste ernsthafte Retail-Marke. Wir haben ja auch mehr als ein Jahrzehnt Zeit gehabt.... Da hat sich die Arbeit doch gelohnt.

Wir waeren aber nicht HEC / Compucase wenn wir uns auf den Lorbeeren ausruhen wuerden. Die genannten Verbesserungen haben wir wie gesagt bereits veranlasst. Aber - wir waren im Hintergrund fleissig und haben weiter entwickelt und geforscht. In wenigen Wochen koennen wir euch ZUWACHS fuer die COUGAR-Serie praesentieren, etwas ganz besonderes was es so noch nicht gibt. Lasst euch ueberraschen 

Auch Dir Stefan, VIELEN DANK VOM GESAMTEN COUGAR-TEAM


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

Ich muss euch lobben, das ihr euch wenigstens mit denn Kritikpunkten befasst habt

Ich bin echt auf euer neuer Produkt neugierig , poste mal eine News wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

@ Compucase

eventuell könntest du das geheimnis lüften warum auf euren kühlern strom anliegt? (wie stefan sagte seit ihr ja nicht die einzigen)

und warum zb. mein tagan das nicht hat?

haben da manche ihre kühler elektrisch abgeschirmt damit da kein strom anliegt oder liegt das an den verbauten teilen?


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

> eventuell könntest du das geheimnis lüften warum auf euren kühlern strom anliegt?



das ist nicht nur bei Cougar so ,ich kenne einige Hersteller die so ihren Netzteile sichern (Folie ) .

Sorry Leitsungselektronik ist laaaange her XD  und ich habs gehasst


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

also schiermen die anderen hersteller nur ihre kühler ab damit da kein strom anliegt?


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

schon die Lackierung kann isolierend wirken.

aber die weißen Folien kenne ich von einigen Herstellern.

Ich glaube am besten kann dir das soulpain beantworten!

ich kann ja morgen paar Bilder von älteren BQT, FSP usw


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

es geht hierr um die kühler im netzteil
diese plastikfolie am gehäuse hat mein tagan auch


----------



## poiu (10. Juli 2009)

ja deshalb ist ja uch die Folie  

aber wie gesagt eine Kühlerlakierung kann auch isolieren wirken.

ich weiß das ich mal irgendwas darüber in der Uni hatt *grübel* aber ich kommt nicht mehr drauf !


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

> hab die kühler ja auch schonmal wärend dem laufen angefasst um die temps zu checken wie ich den 120mm lüfter montiert hatte


Also das ist erstmal eine sehr dumme Idee wenn ich das mal so sagen darf. Wir sprechen hier von einem Netzteil in dem Spannungen und Stromstaerken vorhanden sind um dich auf der Stelle zu toeten.
Ich bin kein CPU-Fachmann aber einen CPU-Kuehler im Betrieb anzufassen halte ich fuer wesentlich ungefaehrlicher aber sicherlich auch nicht fuer die optimale Moeglichkeit die Temperaturen zu testen. Selbst ich als Privatperson ziehe erst immer den Stecker bevor ich ueberhaupt das PC-Gehaeuse oeffne. Mag sich uebertrieben anhoeren aber wenn man beruflich jahrelang mit der Materie zu tun hat weiss man auch um die Gefahren...
Das rate ich allen Usern!

Und zum hundertsten Male - BITTE OEFFNET KEINE NETZTEILE!
Im Betrieb schonmal gar nicht. Und auch danach kann noch genug Restspannung in den Kondensatoren herrschen die mit ordentlicher Stromstaerke euch ebenfalls ganz schnell auf den Friedhof bringen koennen.

So, zurueck zur eigentlichen Frage.
Die Spannungswandler, auch MOSFETS genannt, sind mit den Kuehlkoerpern verschraubt. Manch Hersteller platziert zwischen MOSFET und Kuehlkoerper noch eine nicht leitende Folie. Das ist die Floie von der poio gesprochen hat. Nicht die grosse sichtbare Folie im gesamten Netzteil.
Je besser das Design, also der technische Aufbau des Netzteils (Anordnung auf der Platine) desto unwahrscheinlicher ist ein Kurzschluss. Sind Leitungen nur unzureichend geschirmt oder Filterspulen direkt am Kuehlkoerper, dann muesste man sich Sorgen machen.
Wenn nun Spannung am Kuehlkoerper anliegt, hat das weder Vor- noch Nachteile. Nur wenn das Netzteil allgemein nicht gut designt wurde kann eine hohe Spannung ein Nachteil sein da es die Chance auf einen Kurzschluss erhoeht.
Ist das Netzteil von Anfang an richtig gut konzipiert, spielt es keine Rolle ob am Kuehlkoerper hohe Spannung anliegt oder nicht. Ich will damit aber auch nicht sagen das Netzteile bei denen nur geringe Spannung am Kuehlkoerper anliegt schlecht sind. Da hat jeder Hersteller bzw. Marke seine eigene Philosophie. Auf die eigentliche Leistung (bei gutem Design) hat dies keinerlei Auswirkungen.


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

Vielen dank für die erklärung 
Dann bin ich ja mal heilfroh das tagan so ne folie eingebaut hatt

das netzteil ist nicht offen gewesen wie ich reingelangt hab. 
ich kann eben durch die ehemaligen 80mm lüfterplätze "reinlangen" und da sind die nächsten bauteile weit weg so das ich ohne andere teile zu berühren den kühler anfassen kann.
eher fass ich da in den eingebauten 120mm lüfter am boden rein.

ok ich weiß es jetzt, es ist nicht empfehlenswert  grad wo ich jetzt erfahren habe, das sogar auf den kühlern strom anliegen kann (hätt ich echt nie erwartet)

Pc ausschalten wenn man das gehäuse öffnet, meins ist meistens nichtmal geschlossen


----------



## Stefan Payne (10. Juli 2009)

Das, was du gemacht hast, ist besonders gefährlich gewesen, da sowohl Dampf als auch Erdung nicht weit waren...
Wobei der Strom hier möglicherweise vom Herzen verschont geblieben ist...

PS: ich hab, als (ehemaliger) "Strippenzieher" schon öfter mal eine gebraten bekommen, das ist ganz und gar nicht angenehm, die 230V AC sind ja schon übel, das ganze noch gleichgerichtet und du freust dich wirklich, ist sehr sehr schmerzhaft.
Und auch nicht sehr gesund, kann auf Dauer zu Herzproblemen führen.


----------



## Compucase (10. Juli 2009)

Trotz Folie liegt da immer noch etwas Spannung an. 
Reinlangen ist ja noch schlimmer, da kannst doch gar nicht exakt sehen wohin Du langst....
Aber gut - genug der vaeterlichen Ratschlaege 
Gewarnt bist Du jetzt ja genug hoffe ich.

Etwas anderes was jetzt auch nicht explizit mit exakt deinem verbauten Netzteil zu tun hat.
Du hast ein 80mm Netzteil auf 120mm umgebaut - habe ich das richtig verstanden?
Ist Dir klar das der Hersteller nicht umsonst einen 80 mm Luefter eingebaut hat und evtl. das KOMPLETTE Design des Netzteils auf eine solche Kuehlung ausgeegt hat? Also genau geschaut hat wie sich der Luftstrom verhaelt damit auch jene Bauteile gekuehlt werden die bei einer 120mm Kuehlung nicht gekuehlt werden koennen.
Beim Bau eines Netzteils ist die Entscheidung der Kuehltypologie essentiell bei der eigentlichen Entwicklung. Ich muss jetzt mal Werbung fuer die PCGH Print machen und sagen - KAUF dir das naechste Heft. Dort findest Du einen mehrseitigen Wissensartikel wie Netzteile eigentlich entwickelt und produziert werden - anhand der COUGAR Netzteile. Dort wird explizit auf dieses Thema eingegangen.

Das mit dem immer offenreren Gruenden nicht ratsam. Wie Du vielleicht weisst ist COMPUCASE auch ein sehr grosser Gehaeusehersteller (nicht Marke mit Aufkleber drauf).
Ein PC-Gehaeuse muss vor allem EMV Werte einhalten. Ein Gehaeuse mit grossem Plexiglasfenster ab Werk waere zudem ein Verstoss gegen solche Vorschriften und nicht zulaessig zu verkaufen.
Wenn dein PC immer offen ist, tust Du anderen Geraeten und Dir selber keinen Gefallen damit.

Spaetestens wenn Du mal Kinder hast wirst Du dir das eh ueberlegen


----------



## Soldat0815 (10. Juli 2009)

@Steffan

mmhh wechselstrom hatt mich schon öfter erwischt gleichstrom in der höhe zum glück noch nie

@compucase

Japp das da strom anliegen kann an den kühlern war schon warnung genug 

Also bei meinem Tagan war vorne und hinten jeweils ein 80mm lüfter.
ich habe diese ausgebaut und eben einen 120mm lüfter auf den boden verbaut so wie es auch bei euren netzteilen der falls ist.
 Das läuft jetzt schon seit über einem jahr so und es funktioniert immernoch ohne ausfallerscheinungen
und wie gesagt der kühler wird nichtmal handwarm, selbst nach 1std. volllast (von meinem pc), das hatte ich eben damals getesten  
 wenn die kühler zu warm geworden wären hätte ichs sofort wieder umgebaut.
oder  
nee, ich hätte eher einen schnellern 120mm lüfter gekauft
 die pcgh kauf ich mir so oder so immer

zum gehäuse
 naja aber es gibt mittlerweile so viele gehäuse mit einem riesen seitenfenster und das von allen herstellern nicht nur von noname produkten
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeuse/Gehaeusefinder:::29_10437.html?mode=gallery&f[Seitenteil]=mit%20Fenster&ext=2
es gibt ja sogar gehäuse die komplett aus plexi bestehen

oder das antec sceleton
Caseking.de » Gehäuse » Antec » Antec Skeleton - Open Air Case
also kann das doch garnicht mehr so schlimm sein.

wenn ich kinder habe ist das natürlich was ganz anderes allein wetgen der gefahr das sie in mein netzteil reinfassen^^


----------



## Compucase (11. Juli 2009)

Plexigas kann die EM Strahlung nicht effektiv abschirmen. Jedes Case muss mit einer CE-Bescheinigung (ich nenn es mal so) in den Handel kommen. Kein CE, kein Verkauf.
Wer aber stellt diese CE-Papiere aus? Na...genau, der HERSTELLER/MARKE/IMPORTEUR selber, kein Institut, keine Behoerde.
Und in den CE-Normen ist auch der Punkt der EMV geregelt.
Und Plexiglas schirmt nicht ausreichend.

Wenn Cases z.B. hinter den 5,25" Blenden kein Metall mehr haben, sind diese auch nicht CE-konform. AUSSER man besetzt diese Slots mit Laufwerken. In der Regel haben Cases ueberall Metall hinter den Blenden ausser bei der obersten da man davon ausgeht das zumindestens ein 5.25" Laufwerk eingebaut wird. Wenn nciht ist es teils auch noch OK da nur eine geringe Flaeche nicht geschirmt ist. Compucase Cases sind komplett geschirmt und da sind die Slotblenden auch alle verschraubt so dass man diese Blenden wieder einsetzten kann um die volle Schirmung zu erreichen. Der USB in der Front ist eine weitere Schwachstelle - wird da nicht vernuenftig gearbeitet tritt Strahlung aus.

Das ist auch ein Grund dafuer das Compucase Gehaeuse weniger bekannt bei Endkunden sind. Wir halten uns strikt an alle Normen und sind dabei vielleicht weniger "stylish". Dafuer haben wir unsere Kunden bei den Systemhaeusern. Denn die benoetigen gute Qualitaet sie auch allen Normen entspricht damit diese gesetzeskonforme Systeme bauen koennen.
Denn ein Systemhaus muss das KOMPLETTSYSTEM testen lassen ob es auch alle Normen einhaelt. Da braucht es ein vernuenftiges Gehaeuse fuer das auch eine sehr gute Abschirmung hat.

Plexiglas als groessere Flaeche haelt sich teils nicht an die CE-Norm. aber das wird von den Herstellern bzw. Marken/Importeuren selbst bescheinigt und nur durch wenige Stichproben von Behoerden ueberprueft.

Showcases, also 100%ige Plexiglasgehaeuse duerfen wenn ueberhaupt nur mit Belehrungen ueber dieses Thema verkauft werden.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Juli 2009)

omg, ce-kennzeichnung den mist hatten wir in der schule auch

Ok, so sollte es ausschauen wenn man sich an alles hällt was der gesetzgeber vorschreibt  
Die wirklichkeit ist da ziemlich weit von entfernt, grad wenn man anschaut was für die modder in dem bereich angeboten wird 
ich glaube nicht das mich jemand beleert wenn ich mir bei e-bay ein plexigehäuse kaufen würde (was ich eh nicht machen würde weils potthässlich ist)

unsichtbare strahlung abschirmen oder sichtfenster um die hardware zu sehen.
man muss halt irgendwo prioritäten setzen, und lieber seh ich was als das ich nix sehe
aber das wird sich mit steigenden alter denk ich eh ändern

so jetzt wars aber genug mitn "gespame" hier btt.
wenn ihr ein 400-500watt netzteil mit km und shortcable rausbringt kauf ichs mir sofort (wenn der preis angemessen ist)
find eure netzteile echt gutvorallem schauens auch noch gut aus, also aufjedenfall was für modder mit riesen fenster im seitenteil


----------



## poiu (11. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube nicht das mich jemand beleert wenn ich mir bei e-bay ein plexigehäuse kaufen würde



belehren tut dich keiner , aber wenn dein PC andere Geräte stört und du angepeilt wirst darfst denn einsatz dann bezahlen sind glaube ich so um die 1500€.

wie hieß das noch mal Bundesnetzagentur ? 

nebenbei Schnurlose telefone nach Funkstandards CT1+ und CT2  haben ab 1.1.2009 keine Betriebserlaubnis mehr.

Temperatur : ich würde davon abraten die temperatur mit dem Finger zu messen!
1. kannst du dich echt verbrühen 
2. wenn du pech hast kannst du durch statische Aufladung PC hardware killen!

@Comucase 

ich hab mal  ein Interview mit FJS gelesen, EMV sichers  Plexi Glas würde denn Tower Preis in denn Himmel schießen lassen XD


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Grund dafuer das Compucase Gehaeuse weniger bekannt bei Endkunden sind. Wir halten uns strikt an alle Normen und sind dabei vielleicht weniger "stylish". Dafuer haben wir unsere Kunden bei den Systemhaeusern. Denn die benoetigen gute Qualitaet sie auch allen Normen entspricht damit diese gesetzeskonforme Systeme bauen koennen.
> Denn ein Systemhaus muss das KOMPLETTSYSTEM testen lassen ob es auch alle Normen einhaelt. Da braucht es ein vernuenftiges Gehaeuse fuer das auch eine sehr gute Abschirmung hat.


 
Ich wusste jetzt gar nicht, dass ihr auch Gehäuse baut?
Ich mag schlichte Gehäuse. 

Sind das Server Gehäuse oder normale Midi Teile?


----------



## Compucase (11. Juli 2009)

Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er für Cases nutzt, habe da nur einmal den SOLL-Zustand geschildert. 
Ist ja nichts schlechtes wenn man sich an die Vorgaben vom Gesetzgeber hält...

@poiu
Gute Frage, bin nicht 100ig im Thema Plexiglas bei PC-Gehäusen da wir es ja auch nicht gerade als unser "Lieblingsmaterial" auserkoren haben.


@quantenslipstream
Hehe, ja machen wir. von der Menge her sogar mehr als Netzteile. Besonders im Case-Bereich bauen wir für viele weltweit bekannte Brands die auch ihr alle kennt. Unsere eigenen Cases kannst zum großen Teil auf Compucase Europe GmbH - Gehäuse - Netzteile - 19"-Rackmount sehen.
Und - ja die Website wird komplett neu aufgesetzt, in ca. 2 Monaten wird der Relaunch erfolgen, ich weiß das da was passieren muss


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein Grund dafuer das Compucase Gehaeuse weniger bekannt bei Endkunden sind.


Nur Original, nicht OEM 
Die 6A21 Serie z.B. gibts von euch nur aus Stahl, das hatte ich von einem anderen Hersteller mal aus Alu, mit ziemlich schwerer, riesiger Tür...



Compucase schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es jedem selbst überlassen was er für Cases nutzt, habe da nur einmal den SOLL-Zustand geschildert.
> Ist ja nichts schlechtes wenn man sich an die Vorgaben vom Gesetzgeber hält...


Für den Endkunden leider manchmal schon, da man hier einige Nachteile hat (z.B. die kleinen Löcher für Lüfter)...


PS: hab mein letztes Posting noch mal geupdatet und einige Dinge (Tabellen) hinzugefügt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (11. Juli 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> @quantenslipstream
> Hehe, ja machen wir. von der Menge her sogar mehr als Netzteile. Besonders im Case-Bereich bauen wir für viele weltweit bekannte Brands die auch ihr alle kennt. Unsere eigenen Cases kannst zum großen Teil auf Compucase Europe GmbH - Gehäuse - Netzteile - 19"-Rackmount sehen.
> Und - ja die Website wird komplett neu aufgesetzt, in ca. 2 Monaten wird der Relaunch erfolgen, ich weiß das da was passieren muss


 
Hochglanzoptik nennst du schlicht? 
Die Dinger sehen ja zum Weglaufen aus. 
Ich weiß einfach nicht, was alle an der Klavierlackoptik gut finden. Da spiegelt sich alles drinne und man sieht jeden Fingerabdruck. 

Ich glaube, ich bleibe bei meinem Case.


----------



## Soldat0815 (11. Juli 2009)

poiu schrieb:


> Temperatur : ich würde davon abraten die temperatur mit dem Finger zu messen!
> 1. kannst du dich echt verbrühen
> 2. wenn du pech hast kannst du durch statische Aufladung PC hardware killen!



ich weiß aber hab nunmal kein lasertempmessgerät oder sonst was also musste der finger herhalten auch mit der gefahr das ich mich verbrühe

naja mitlereweile weiß ich ja das bei sowas die statische aufladung weniger das prob ist eher die spannung die an den kühlern anliegen kann

@compucase

euer SUPER TOWER 98R9SB-EFL errinnert mich irgendwie stark an das coolermaster stacker

find es auch nett schlecht ihr habt da ja meshgitter an der seite reicht das zur abschiermung weil ich habs mir auch schon überlegt meshgitter statt plexi zu nehmen weil mich das plexi irgendwie nervt zwecks kratzer und so

ansonsten, naja nix berauschendes dabei außer der supertower aber ich bin kein fan von fronttüren und wenn man die auf macht dann schauts schon sehr "billig" aus mit dem ganzen plastik

darum steh ich eher auf lianli oder silverstone da ist alles alu und auf sowas fahr ich voll ab. vorallem da z.b. lianli nicht sehr viel teurer sind als gleichwertige aus stahl


----------



## poiu (11. Juli 2009)

> naja mitlereweile weiß ich ja das bei sowas die statische aufladung weniger das prob ist eher die spannung die an den kühlern anliegen kann



meinte jetzt auch nicht mehr das Netzteil , sondern sowas wie Chipsatz kühler, kenne eine nder hat das im Betrieb angefasst und der PC ist abgestützt ^^


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. Juli 2009)

Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ich weiß aber hab nunmal kein lasertempmessgerät oder sonst was also musste der finger herhalten auch mit der gefahr das ich mich verbrühe


Das Problem ist doch, das alles ab etwa 45°C als sehr heiß empfunden wird



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> ansonsten, naja nix berauschendes dabei außer der supertower aber ich bin kein fan von fronttüren und wenn man die auf macht dann schauts schon sehr "billig" aus mit dem ganzen plastik


Fronttüren haben den Vorteil, das sie die (hässlichen) Laufwerke verdecken.
Allerdings, wenn man öfter mal ans Laufwerk muss, wirds lästig, wenns dann noch 'ne ganze Tür ist, wie beim Thermaltake Shark oder Tsunami und keine halbe, wie eigentlich üblich, wirds richtig lästig.



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> darum steh ich eher auf lianli oder silverstone da ist alles alu und auf sowas fahr ich voll ab. vorallem da z.b. lianli nicht sehr viel teurer sind als gleichwertige aus stahl


Naja, Alu hat aber auch gewaltige Nachteile.

Wenn du mal ein Compucase 6A21 aus Stahl und das gleiche aus Alu (Tsunami Dream) hast und mal vergleichst, dann wird dir auffallen, das das Alu Teil eher zum 'dröhnen' neigt.
Sprich dass Schwingungen von Laufwerken und/oder Lüftern ans Gehäuse übertragen werden und damit Schall an die Umwelt abgibt, was nicht sehr vorteilhaft ist...

Dazu ist die Steifigkeit von Alu um einiges geringer als von Stahl, leichter ist es, aber auf Kosten der Stabilität...

Lianli ist leider auch für das dünne Blech bekannt, was einerseits den Preis erklärt, andererseits aber auch zu den oben beschriebenen Problemen führt...

Ich hab auch mal einige Alu Gehäuse gehabt, bin jetzt aber (wieder) bei Stahl gelandet, das liegt aber daran, das ich das Gehäuse nicht sehr oft trage, wenn das nicht notwendig ist, solltest du dem Stahl den Vorzug geben.


----------



## poiu (11. Juli 2009)

> Allerdings, wenn man öfter mal ans Laufwerk muss, wirds lässtig



kenne einige die deshalb beim Chieftec Tower die Fronttüren immer offen gelassen haben , über Kurz und lang waren ide dann Ab 


@quantenslipstream



> Hochglanzoptik nennst du schlicht?



wieso das ist doch schlicht und schön ? 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a402481.html
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a366505.html



wobei Klavier Optik ja überall vertretten ist , ich Persöhnlich mag die auch nicht fangen vielzu schnell Kratzer und sind absoluter Fingerabdruck Magnet!


----------



## Compucase (11. Juli 2009)

> Nur Original, nicht OEM


Ja, so meinte ich es ja. Compucase Gehaeuse die auch unter der eigenen Marke "Compucase" im Handel erhaeltlich sind, sind nicht so bekannt wie andere Marken die sich speziell auf das Retail-Geschaeft konzentrieren.
Blaettert man daber mal Kataloge etc. nach Komplett-Rechnern durch findet man schon einige Compucase Gehaeuse...




> Ich weiß einfach nicht, was alle an der Klavierlackoptik gut finden. Da spiegelt sich alles drinne und man sieht jeden Fingerabdruck.


Manche moegen es, manche nicht. Daher gibt es ja auch nur einige Cases die diese Optik haben. Zudem ist es immer noch ein Unterschied vom Material im Detail. Je nach Material werden Fingerabdruecke staerker oder schwaecher aufgenommen, das gleiche gilt fuer Kratzer.
Besonders diese Gehaeuse entstanden groesstenteils auf Wunsch einiger Kunden die damit dann Komplett-PC's bauen. Wir arbeiten da sehr eng mit den Systemhaeusern zusammen.




> euer SUPER TOWER 98R9SB-EFL errinnert mich irgendwie stark an das coolermaster stacker
> 
> find es auch nett schlecht ihr habt da ja meshgitter an der seite reicht das zur abschiermung weil ich habs mir auch schon überlegt meshgitter statt plexi zu nehmen weil mich das plexi irgendwie nervt zwecks kratzer und so
> 
> ...


Ein Meshgitter genuegt den Anforderungen zur EM Abschirmung, da gibt es aeusserst selten Probleme.
Fronttueren - ist oft eine Geschmackssache...

Und das mit dem Plastik - da stimme ich Dir sogar zu, diese Kritik ist berechtigt. Ich bin damit auch nicht so zufrieden, dieses Thema wurde bei einem Review auf einer anderen Seite schonmal angesprochen. Wir werden uns im Case-Bereich definitiv verbessern. Wir haben den Fokus auf die Netzteile gelegt und so manch Detail bei diesem Case uebersehen. wir arbeiten aber dran auch passende Gehaeuse zu den Netzteilen anzubieten.

Eines werden wir aber beibehalten, das wurde hier auch angesprochen. ALU und Stahl.
Der 98er Tower hat eine ALU-Tuer und Boden und Seitenteile sind aus ALU. Der Innenraum aber aus Stahl. Genau aus dem genannten Grund - es ist wesentlich steifer und eignet sich besser fuer die Montage von Hardware-Komponenten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mir erlaubt, mal den Teil über Linearnetzteile zu berichtigen.

Noch was zu den Kühlern:
Die sind mit einem Potential verbunden, aufgrund der EMV Richtlinien, was eine Spannung tragen kann bzw auch meist tut...


Soldat0815 schrieb:


> was ich mich frage warum ist auf den kühlern strom drauf?





			
				Reisi schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tatsache, dass die Kühlkörper unter Spannung stehn, ist vollkomen normal. Die müssen sogar aus Gründen der EMV mit einem möglichst "sauberen" Potential verbunden sein. Da nimmt man meist den GND Anschluss und der entspricht auf der Primärseite dem negativen Anschluss des Kondensators. Misst man diese Spannung bezüglich des Schutzleiters, dann liegt dort (wegen dem Brückengleichrichter) eine Spannung an, die einer Einwegegleichrichtung entspricht. Dass dein Multimeter unterschiedliche Spannung für die beiden Primärkühlkörper anzeigt liegt höchstwarscheinlich an der Messmethode des Multimeters und auch an den kapazitiven Störeinflüssen der am Kühlkörper angeschraubten Bauteile.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (13. August 2009)

Sehr schöner Test!!!
Wie immer!


----------



## Nef (13. August 2009)

Compucase schrieb:


> Plexigas kann die EM Strahlung nicht effektiv abschirmen. Jedes Case muss mit einer CE-Bescheinigung (ich nenn es mal so) in den Handel kommen. Kein CE, kein Verkauf.
> Wer aber stellt diese CE-Papiere aus? Na...genau, der HERSTELLER/MARKE/IMPORTEUR selber, kein Institut, keine Behoerde.
> Und in den CE-Normen ist auch der Punkt der EMV geregelt.
> Und Plexiglas schirmt nicht ausreichend.
> ...




Erstmal möchte ich dir danken das du hier so ausführlich antwortest.

Ich wusste ja das die Bauteile Strahlung abgeben, aber gesetzesnormen waren mir noch nicht bekannt. Früher hab ich mein Gehäuse aus kühlungsgründen immer offen gelassen bei einem athlon 2400+ inzwischen hab ich ein antec 1200 mit einer scheibe an der seite und vorne sind ja öffnungen für 3 Kühler, davor sind nur kleine slotblenden mit löchern drin, das ist ja nun auch nicht CE konform dann... warum werden diese gehäuse trotzdem frei verkauft?

Ich hatte mir überlegt aus styling gründen ein gehäuse aus plexiglas zu holen und es mit beleuchteten Lüftern zu versehen, das gehäuse zu bekommen wäre überhaupt kein problem, nur zB bei ebay erhält man da keine belehrung und keinen hinweis.

Die frage die ich mir stelle, wie schädlich soll denn das sein?


Und zum Thema Netzteil, ich habe als 11 oder 12 Jähriger aus Wut einen Schraubenzieher in ein Laufendes netzteil gestoßen weil mich der Lüfter in den Wahnsinn getrieben hat, folge war, ein knall, ein großer funke, eine Kerbe im Schraubenzieher die die enorme hitze und spannung dokumentiert, ein glück war der griff komplett aus plasik... die sicherungen aus der kompletten wohnung sind auch rausgeknallt und wie meine mutter drauf war brauch ich an dieser stelle garnicht zu erzählen...

Also nehmt euch diese Warnungen echt zu herzen, Netzteile sind wirklich eine gefährliche Sache, ich hatte verdammtes Glück...


An Cougar, ich würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.

MfG


----------



## Soldat0815 (13. August 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich hab mir erlaubt, mal den Teil über Linearnetzteile zu berichtigen.
> 
> Noch was zu den Kühlern:
> Die sind mit einem Potential verbunden, aufgrund der EMV Richtlinien, was eine Spannung tragen kann bzw auch meist tut...


hui danke die antwort hatt ich bis jetzt noch nicht gesehn sehr interessant


----------



## Compucase (13. August 2009)

@Nef
Wenn die Gehäuse so gekennzeichnet werden, dürfen Sie auch verkauft werden.
Bei einigen Modellen mit großer Plexiglasscheibe ab Werk ist das nicht immer der Fall falls man Messungen machen würde.
EMI verursachen bei anderen Geräten Störungen. Muss nicht, aber kann - je nach Gerät. Daher gibt es Verordnungen darüber was an max. Strahlung "raus" darf um die Funktion anderer Geräte nicht zu gefährden.

Ob und wie die EMI den Menschen negativ beeinflusst, darüber streiten die Wissenschaftler noch, da kann ich keine konkreten aussagen zu geben. wobei ich pers. der Überzeugung bin das weniger Strahlung definitiv besser ist. Schlechter auf keinen Fall 

Also das mit dem Schraubenzieher ist schon eine kuriose Geschichte.
Du hast wirklich Glück gehabt.


----------



## AlexFCB87 (29. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte euch fragen ob es irgendwo schon das Cougar 400 Watt mit 2 PCIe Steckern gibt? Wäre super da ein guter Freund nächste Woche einen PC kaufen wollte.
LG


----------



## Compucase (29. August 2009)

Hi!
kurz und knapp - es wird wohl noch ca. einen Monat dauern.


----------



## Falcony6886 (15. September 2009)

@Compucase:

Ihr macht echt super Gehäuse! 

Ich habe noch das 6A21 in Beige/Silber Zuhause und war beim Neubau meiner Rechner echt traurig, dass Atelco dieses Gehäuse aus dem Programm genommen hat. Für 60 Euro gibt es nichts besseres und es leistet noch heute gute Dienste! 

@Stefan:

Klasse Test!!!


----------



## Stefan Payne (14. Oktober 2015)

Und das ganze ist jetzt fürs Klo 

Schade drum...

R. I. P.


----------



## Threshold (14. Oktober 2015)

Ja, keine Bilder mehr da.
Das ist bekannt und gemeckert wurde deswegen auch schon kräftig, aber leider kann mans nicht verhindern. Ist wohl von der Software so vorgesehen. 
Du kennst ja die Aussagen von ZAM.


----------

